# How this forum works



## MannDude (Mar 25, 2013)

Welcome to the Questions and Answers section of vpsBoard! This is a unique forum that allows members of the site to ask questions and choose the best answer. When the best answer is chosen, it is displayed above all other responses so that new visitors who may be searching for a solution to the same question asked can quickly see what the resolution was for the original poster.

We hope to implement a feature in the future that allows forum members to earn points for generally helpful responses. These points can be redeemed or used towards 'goods' such as domain names, virtual servers, and other perks to be decided in the future. We hope this will encourage active attempts in creating helpful content and aiding members who seek help for issues that may arrive with their VPS.

Some Virtual Servers are offered at a very low, very attractive price. With acceptable performance and uptime, the only feature they most often lack is solid managed support to help those who may be very skilled at managing them. We hope that this forum can become a hot spot for them to get the help they need when the helpdesk of their unmanaged VPS provider is unable to assist.

*How to get help?*

Please title your thread accordingly, and be as descriptive as possible in the content of your thread. If you are getting an error message, please post the error message so that our members may better assist you.

When a solution to your problem is found, please select the *"Mark Solved"* button next to the answer that fixed your problem. When you do this, this response gets displayed under your original post and is highlighted so that other members and visitors will see the _solution_ right after seeing your issue.


----------



## ICPH (Aug 28, 2013)

Please how the posts can be rated, how to select them as a best answer?


----------



## Boltersdriveer (Aug 28, 2013)

ICPH said:


> Please how the posts can be rated, how to select them as a best answer?


Hmm, I think right now there isn't a way to select the best answer, but there is a way to set the question as answered. I think this is a great suggestion for allowing posts to be selected as the best answer and letting it be promoted (e.g. Yahoo Answers-like).


----------



## Fenzox (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for the guidelines


----------



## XiNiX (Oct 11, 2017)

Thank you for the Info. This will be indeed a nice feature.


----------



## RDPproviders (Feb 7, 2018)

Ya working fine but don't understand one thing why post are not rating satisfactory other all things are fine


----------



## JackThomas (Jul 5, 2018)

I will check the Mark resolved button, my question here is can more than one answer be marked as solution?


----------



## Hostfinch (Jul 20, 2018)

JackThomas said:


> I will check the Mark resolved button, my question here is can more than one answer be marked as solution?


Good point, even I would like to know the same thing.


----------

